# Delete my account?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2006)

Can I request to remove my current account - Ookami-kun (or Ookamikun, whichever is valid). I realized that by reviving my entries, I feel... empty. I realized that by creating and uploading stuff, you'd feel some... charm in it, just like when I was starting in Y!Gallery.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Can I request to remove my current account - Ookami-kun (or Ookamikun, whichever is valid). I realized that by reviving my entries, I feel... empty. I realized that by creating and uploading stuff, you'd feel some... charm in it, just like when I was starting in Y!Gallery.


Greetings! Agreed: starting from scratch can be a good thing, sometimes.
I've had a look and http://furaffinity.net/user/ookamikun/ it is (currently 25 submissions in there).

Am not sure whether admin/techs can delete an account easily once they've double-checked it's yours.
Will leave this for a response from them, but for now you might like to consider deleting the previous image contents which would still leave you with 20+ watchers should you wish simply to start uploading new material from scratch.
If so, please see the note on deleting images on this thread (the shortcut for your account would be http://www.furaffinity.net/account/ookamikun/submissions/ )

Please could you drop a note on this thread, either way & Best wishes to you.


----------



## Aerak (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sure ^_^*

If you'd like to start over and get rid of your existing account, just shoot me an email from the one you have listed on your account.  For security reasons I can't delete an account without an email from the user.

So yeah, just write me a simple email and I'll delete your current account asap and you can start from scratch ^_^

aerak.wolf@gmail.com


----------



## Aerak (Jan 7, 2006)

Or yeah, you can also do as Uncia2000 suggested and just delete all the submissions yourself.  Whatever works.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2006)

Aerac, I will e-mail you as soon as possible.

EDIT: For some odd reason, I can't e-mail you. Always get the "Postmaster - Delivery Failure" note...

Oh, and unica, you're right. Starting from scratch, both user and work, is good.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2006)

From unica's message:

My current account is WolfoxOkamichan. I tried logging on to Ookamikun, but it seems it doesn't exist anymore, so yeah, I can begin anew. However, there's this one pic of mine called "Wolf O'Donnell Flex", whose image cannot be revealed. Only the [x] or [/] is shown.

I have no problem with uploading another file though, and I haven't received any upload problems.

EDIT:

I tried deleting the past image and re-uploading. Works fine now. Thanks for the help!


----------

